# Dalek Flashlight



## Genie (Aug 3, 2006)

First post here and thanks for letting me in! 

Just wanted to ask does anyone know what type of flashlight this is?

It was used as the eyepiece for this one off Dalek built by the BBC for the TV Series 'Doctor Who'. Rumours suggest that it was an Ever Ready model readily available here in the UK in the early 1970's but I have not seen one like it before?

The Dalek was built circa 1973 and I'd estimate the white part of the lens to be about 3" in diameter. This was the Dalek Supreme from Planet of the Daleks for anyone that wants to know and sadly was altered some time later and lost it's fairly unique 'eye'. The chap on the left is Terry Nation who created the Daleks and yes they are 'jam jars' on the top!

As a builder of Daleks myself I'd be very aprreciative of anyone that has any information. It's had us stumped for some time and my plan is to build a full size replica of this Dalek. Having the correct Flashlight or at least information on it would help immensely.

Many thanks for your time,
Grant


----------



## Norm (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't help you Grant but welcome to CPF all the same .
Hopefuly one of the knowledgable people around here will be along shortly with an answer.

Norm


----------



## Genie (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Norm,

I know it's a strange request but I'm sure you're the best guys to ask.

Here's a slightly(!) better image.






Cheers!


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks like it could be the Eveready model # 8252 2 cell flashlight or the slightly longer 3 cell Eveready model # 8352.


----------



## Walt175 (Aug 3, 2006)

EXTERMINATE!!!!!

 
Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2006)

now theres a good place to install an HID and use a green filter

death rayZ!


----------



## Galiphrey (Aug 3, 2006)

Wecome to CPF, Grant!

Wow, you build Daleks? I'd love to see a picture of one, if it's not too far off the topic.

Maybe you could fit a high power green laser in there. (And at the risk of going off topic again): here's an example of a laser module installed into a flashlight body:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78048


----------



## Genie (Aug 4, 2006)

In danger here of going way off topic but as you've expressed an interest here's some images of my current project. This one's not finished yet and things have moved on a little since these photos were taken. When complete it will be a Genesis model both radio-controlled and internally operated. Her name is 'Genie'. Current build time approx. 2 years!!



















For more info. visit www.dalekcity.co.uk home of The Dalek Builders Guild.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## Genie (Aug 8, 2006)

Still looking I'm afraid. The closest I've found so far at the flashlightmuseum.com is this divers model:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=UD00001

The shape of the lens housing looks close and I'm presuming since it has this odd white over red thing going on it may well be an early waterproof model of some type?

Failing that it might be a lantern with the battery compartment removed? It may well have ran on either 6V or 12V.

If anyone has any further ideas I'd be grateful.

Cheers,
Grant


----------



## Genie (Oct 14, 2006)

A better image of this flashlight has come to light (no pun intended!).







Anyone?


----------



## xochi (Oct 14, 2006)

Genie , please accept my huge props when I say that you are trully a Geek Extraordinaire! I've always loved Dr. Who (and the new series absolutely ROCKS!).

Brilliant!


----------



## Concept (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice job on the Dalek there. It definatley is one way to spend your weekends.


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 20, 2006)

*Daleks Among Us & Still A Threat!*

Rare footage of Dalek "infiltrator" model in the field:

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/tristar.avi

The unit is at the lower left side of the frame hiding on top of some equipment. It is avoiding detection by blending in with Craigs environment while it performs its mission. Notice the difficulty it has in trying to keep up with the changes in lighting. He is in severe danger. It is probably letting him live only so as to study our LED technology and how to defeat it, or could it have a sinister interest in our ADA regulations???


----------



## Genie (Jul 22, 2017)

*Re: Daleks Among Us & Still A Threat!*

Wow! Over ten years since posting here and I'm still looking for that elusive torch/flashlight! 

Genie did get finished though.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 22, 2017)

Quite a bump ... thanks for posting again oo:


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 22, 2017)

Sweet replica! I am also a Who fan !!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 22, 2017)

4 type of antibiotic producing bacteria found in eye stalk of Darlek at BBC.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ypes-antibiotic-producing-bacteria-robot.html

John.


----------

